# What is a American Pit Bull?



## DeadGame101 (Oct 13, 2008)

What do you think the true definition of a American Pit Bull is?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ITs a myth in todays age.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it is a medium sized "fighting dog",made from crosses of the bull dog of old and various terrier breeds sometime in the 1800's in the united kingdom.
A dog breed who may not of been created in the united states but was perfected in temperament and type here,jmo....


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

poster banned already?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm well you can click on 'reason' but all it does is take you back to the main page.
Weird.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe his name?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Alot of people getting banned these days...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This is one of many people who come back after being banned that's why..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

AMERICANDREAM
deadgame101
freakyzekey
lilchampdog
All the same person. Its too bad he got himself banned, hes very knowledgable and has a pretty good setup for his dogs. he just has a problem with our rules


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

redog said:


> AMERICANDREAM
> deadgame101
> freakyzekey
> lilchampdog
> All the same person. Its too bad he got himself banned, hes very knowledgable and has a pretty good setup for his dogs. he just has a problem with our rules


really what does he keep doing wrong. interested in seeing his dogs/


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

money_killer said:


> really what does he keep doing wrong. interested in seeing his dogs/


What is he doing wrong?
He's been banned once for one and two he's creating a duplicate account (Also against the rules)oke:


----------

